# Ruf bei Expedition der Horde



## koolt (1. Dezember 2009)

Hey Leute,
mein Twink jetzt bereit für Nordend (und ist Ingi), der braucht Ruf um später das Rezept für den Feuerstuhl zu kaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jetzt wollt ich mal fragen welches Gebiet besser zum Questen ist wenn ich möglichst viel Ruf bei der Expedition der Horde mitnehmen will damit ich mir später das Ruf-Farmen nicht antun muss^^
Ich hab hier schon bei den Rufguides geguckt, da steht aber leider nix dazu.
Danke schonmal im Voraus^^


----------



## Bader1 (1. Dezember 2009)

Quest in der Boreanischen Tundra, da steht ja deren Hauptquartier^^


----------



## koolt (1. Dezember 2009)

Ne, das was du meinst ist die Kriegshymnenoffensive, ich mein die Expedition der Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lolGER61095 (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube beim Argentumtunier bekommt man soviel ruf das man Ehrfürchtig wird.


----------



## Foojin (1. Dezember 2009)

also ich kann jetzt nur sagen wie das bei alli is da bekommt amn das bei beiden ob nun tundra oder fjord denke mal bei horde is das genauso


----------



## koolt (1. Dezember 2009)

Naja mir gehts drum wo es am meisten gibt^^ Dann kann ich Ruf farmen und Questen ja in einem erledigen.


----------



## TMSIDR (2. Dezember 2009)

beide nordend startgebiete, und nachher in den heroes keine wappenröcke tragen, fertig...


----------



## Suninho (2. Dezember 2009)

Geh einfach wen du 80 bist in Heros und lege keinen Wappenrock an...


----------



## Hotgoblin (2. Dezember 2009)

Suninho schrieb:


> Geh einfach wen du 80 bist in Heros und lege keinen Wappenrock an...



Nei neben nicht da bekomtm man bei eienr anderen Fraktion Ruf habe ich auch gemacht (auf Allianz Seite).

Expedition der Horde/Vallianz ist nur ne Unetrgruppe und ohne Wappenrock bekommt man Ruf beim
Vorposten der Allianz/Horde.


Habe mich so geärgert weil ich Erfürchtig beim Vorposten der Allianz war und die Epicfliegen-Kosten
wurden durch den Ruf bei der Expedition der Vallianz verringert.


----------



## Tikume (2. Dezember 2009)

Sorry, aber das ist wirr. Kein Wappenrock anziehen und Heroics gehn.


----------



## EisblockError (2. Dezember 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist wirr. Kein Wappenrock anziehen und Heroics gehn.




Jo, so war das bei mir auch, aber ich hab das Rezept nicht gelernt, weil ich mir den selbst eh nicht mache und das Rezept viel kostet


----------



## Suninho (2. Dezember 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist wirr. Kein Wappenrock anziehen und Heroics gehn.



Danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hätte mich verwundert, hab schon gedacht ich hätte mich geirrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ythnagour (2. Dezember 2009)

Mach die Daylies beim Argentumturnier, jede Quest (auch wenn es nicht explizit angezeigt wird wenn Du die Quest abgibst) gibt neben dem normalen Ruf (Sonnenhäscher und Argentumkreuzzug) nochmal genau soviel Ruf bei der Expedition der Horde. Also Pro Quest Ruf für 3 Fraktionen.

Die Daylies kannst Du ab 77 annehmen. Viel Spass damit


----------



## Schlamm (2. Dezember 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Kein Wappenrock anziehen und Heroics gehn.


Jap, ich denke auch, dass das am schnellsten den meisten Ruf bringt.


----------

